
New Patent Pool Wants 0.5% of Content Owner/Distributor's Gross Revenue for HEVC - mmcclure
http://blog.streamingmedia.com/2015/07/new-patent-pool-wants-share-of-revenue-from-content-owners.html
======
A-F1V3
Daala can't get here fast enough.

~~~
mmcclure
But seriously, if this actually comes to pass, HEVC is dead in the water. No
matter how terrific the gains may be, usage terms this egregious will drive a
_lot_ of adoption for Daala or VP9's successor.

